# Feneberg Bike Marathon Oberstdorf



## Kuschelbaer8 (20. August 2002)

Will am Feneberg Marathon Teilnehmen 
Kann mir jemand was sagen über Strecke und Organisation


----------



## michi13 (20. August 2002)

war letztes jahr dabei, kann nix schlechtes berichten. 
gute strecke, da ist alles dabei, auch längeres bergab oder -auftragen, trails, usw, nicht nur schotterpisten. im prinzip kann man genaue streckenbeschreibungen der einzelnen teilstrecken im moser - allgäu nachlesen.
org ist auch ok.
problem ist nur die späte jahreszeit -> hohe schlechtwetterwahrscheinlichkeit, besonders weils dann am fellhorn oben sehr ungemütlich wird.
auch sehr teuer geworden im vergleich zu letzem jahre, da gabs noch ein feines trikot als geschenk bei 75dm, jetzt nur noch so einen tragegurt.

bin wieder dabei und diesmal langstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (20. August 2002)

Dann können wir ja zusammen hinfahren wenn de willst


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (14. September 2002)

finde den Marathon ganz ok. Die Strecke ist ausgewogen mit schönen Passagen.(Andy Heckmair ist der Streckenchef)Muss Michi allerdings recht geben. Es ist teurer wie letztes Jahr und das "Goody" ein BottleBag von Deuter ist eher was für Jogger als für Biker. 
Infos gibts unter Feneberg Marathon
Also dann, bis zum 28. September...


----------



## michi13 (15. September 2002)

@ Allgäu- Biker: bist letztes jahr 3 sekunden vor mir durchs ziel


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michi13 _
> *@ Allgäu- Biker: bist letztes jahr 3 sekunden vor mir durchs ziel  *



Versuche dieses Jahr unter 4 Std. zu fahren. Habe gesehen dass Du dich für die lange Distanz eingetragen hasst, viel Glück. An der Verflegungsstation der Fellhornbahn wollte ich nicht mehr 1100 m 'nauf radeln und in Rizlern nochmal fast die selbe Höhe wieder zurück . Dir alles Gute. Vielleicht sieht man sich, ich wollte im IBC Trikot starten.

Bis dahin...


----------



## boile (17. September 2002)

nur, falls ihr es irgendwie überlesen habt, es gibt auf der kurzen runde keine wertung, das heißt, nur eingangszeiten und keine siegerehrung und so.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (17. September 2002)

Schau mal auf mein Profil ! Ich heisse nicht umsonst "Alter Sack".
Bei der Siegerehrung komme ich gerade ins Ziel!  Ein Platz unter den Ersten ist eh' nicht drin. Mitmachen heisst die Devise.


----------



## boile (21. September 2002)

wollts ja nur sagen


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von boile _
> *wollts ja nur sagen  *



tschuldigung, wenn es einwenig rauh geklungen hat. War nicht meine Absicht.

Vielleicht nach den Event auf ein als Endschuldigung ?


----------



## ccbiker (26. September 2002)

Wollte nur sagen das ein Freund und ich auch vorhaben mitzufahren

Und ich hab gerade auf der Seite gelesen das unter Umständen (wegen des Wetters) nur die kleine Runde gefahren wird. Aber ich wollte eh nur die kleine fahren. 

vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Samstag
(wir sind die mit den schwarzen Trikos mit gelber Beschriftung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi13 (28. September 2002)

dieses jahr ist es wirklich dumm gelaufen, erst gibts keine langstrecke, weil oben massig schnee liegt, ziemlich frustierend, dann isses saukalt und die sonne kommt erst raus, wenn man schon längst im ziel ist. und den bottle belt haben auch alle nicht sehr begeistert angeschaut.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (29. September 2002)

Dieses Jahr lief wirklich einiges Schief auf dem Marathon. 
-Alle Teinehmer, ob Kurz- oder Langstrecke starteten um 8:30 Uhr. Zur Gaisalpe, dem ersten Anstieg, war das Feld noch dicht beisammen. Sobald einer abstieg war für viele dahinter auch anhalten angesagt,weil kein Platz war.   
-Der zweite Anstieg bis hinauf zur Seealpe ist nicht im Höhenprofil eingezeichnet gewesen.   
- Im Tobel an der Brücke hat das Hauptfeld bis zu 10 min. warten müssen um durch diese Passage zu kommen, weil zu viele unterwegs waren.   
-Die erste Verpflegungsstation im Oytal wurde komplett weggelassen.   
- Nach dem Rennen wurde nur ein Dampfstrahler für 700 Biker zur verfügung gestellt (ohne Personal !).   
- Es gab nur 8 Duschen für 700 Biker. Dafür hatten diese auch kein warmes Wasser.   


...und wie Michi schon sagt, was soll ich als Biker mit einem Bottle Bag ??

Letztes Jahr war das Wetter schlechter, aber dafür war es billiger, und die Organisation war besser.
Für 38 Euro habe ich mehr erwartet...


----------



## michi13 (29. September 2002)

sorry, in ein paar punkten muss ich doch widersprechen.
der anstieg bis zur seealpe hinauf war auf der homepage angekündigt, sind vom tobel ja nur noch ungefähr 100hm. (trotzdem interessant, mein hac hat insgesamt 1600hm gemessen)
im oytal gabs letztes jahr schon keine verpflegungsstation, davon steht auch nix in der streckenbeschreibung.
die wartezeit am tobel war schon ok, besser etwas warten, als eine langweilige streckenführung.

aber mit hats trotz allem wieder spass gemacht, die strecke ist einfach genial, besonders die wiese-schlamm-passagen.


----------



## ccbiker (29. September 2002)

meiner Meinung nach war die Organistation garnich mal so schlecht, das die lange Runde nicht fahrbar war dafür kann die Organistation ja eher wenig. Gut der Bottle-Bag ist zwar wenig sinnvoll für Biker aber welches Teilnehmergeschenk ist das schon.
Das lange warten vor den schwierigen Anstiegen hatte ich z.B. garnicht ich musste nirgens warten und das obwohl ich im letzten Startblock war.  Das einzig was meiner Meinung nach schlecht organisiert waren die 3  Leihgeühr für den Transponder das hätte man wirklich mit der Startgebühr verbinden können. Und die schlammigen Passagen waren etwas zu lang.


----------

